# insurance



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I got a question for all MH owners. When you put it up for winter, do U call the insurance co and tell that it is in storage? and if so do you take liability, collision comprehensive off. Any opinion is appreciated.


----------



## try2findus (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: insurance

Nope, ours is only a bit over $600 per year so we keep it active in case we are lucky enough to have an unexpected getaway!  With the comprehensive, we had a huge limb fall through the roof of our first RV so we keep it insured year round.  

Funny, we don't even have health insurance on ourselves, but the MH has plenty!


----------



## Triple E (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: insurance

Yes we call and just keep the Comprehensive coverage only.  That way if the building falls down on it we are covered.  Just make sure you call them back and let them know when you take it back out of storage.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: insurance

this a argument I had with my insurance company. They told me I could if  and when I left Good Sam's to come to them . I know I did it when I had GS. I just hate to pay money for it to sit there. I did get collision off but I kept Liability and comprehension. SAVED SOME, every little bit counts now :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: insurance

Did you have to keep liability on your RV or was that your decision? Geico told us we could drop the collision but had to keep the rest. Well that was the wrong thing to say to the wife. She ask for someone further up the food chain and we got that taken care of. Comprehensive only.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: insurance

They said they would waver it this time but not next year. I ask how could you do now and not later if it was against the law,,,, long pause, then said they would not tell the state. ALL LIES , anyway I let the liability and comprehension stay on, and took off collision which is the most expensive of the 3


----------



## Triple E (Oct 15, 2010)

Re: insurance

Not sure I am understanding.  Are they saying that Liability is the law.  

Not sure about down there but up here in Washington you only have to have Liability if you are driving on the public roads.  Not while your rig is in storage.

These damn insurance company's will do anything to keep/take your money.   :angry:  :disapprove:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 16, 2010)

Re: insurance

yep that part is right, "WILL DO IT THIS TIME BUT NOT NEXT TIME" they just want your money! Actually they are saying if I don't have liability I will have to take my tag off and send it in to the state. But I have to go to the GA. State Protrol Office next week to get my VA license so I will ask what the law is.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Re: insurance

i have AAA and they offer me a "suspension" type deal ,, it basically only puts the MH in stand by ,, it will cover if it catches fire and such ,, i guess kinda like comprehensive ,, but there agian ,, i ony have ,, liability and comprehesive ,, and also uninsured ,, TN law ,, but even if i lost mine ,, the insurance will not cover it 100% ,,


----------



## Triple E (Oct 22, 2010)

Re: insurance

Hollis, what did you find out at the GSP?


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Re: insurance

Steve I have not been I had to go to the VA and get a DS516 form and had them to fill it out. I am going next week and ley youknow the finding. :laugh:


----------

